# HTML syntax highlighting in PHP scripts in Xcode?



## Sunnz (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been working with PHP scripts lately in Xcode, it have been doing what I need except for the times where people put HTML into PHP files and the syntax highlighting gets mess up in Xcode.

I've seen other editors like Coda that recognises <?php and ?> and highlights them differently. Is there a way to make it work like that in Xcode?

Cheers.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 21, 2010)

Xcode seems like overkill for php. I use BBEdit and like it very much, it will give you the highlighting you want and you can define other types if you need to.


----------



## Sunnz (Mar 21, 2010)

Xcode does not seem to be an overkill so far, as it comes with my Mac I did not need to pay extra for it. All I do is dragging PHP scripts into the Xcode icon and it opens instantly.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, TextWrangler (a limited version of BBEdit) is free from http://barebones.com


----------



## Sunnz (Mar 21, 2010)

I've tried it out. It has most features that I use in Xcode, however it lacks HTML highlighting in PHP scripts which as you know, was the only lack of feature I was looking for in the first place!


----------

